# Das Echtgeld-Auktionshaus



## Caps-lock (29. März 2012)

Moinsen,

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird es bei Diablo 3 ein Auktionshaus geben in dem ich mit richtigem Geld Items kaufen kann und auch verkaufen kann.
Blizzard wird dann so ähnlich wie Ebay eine Transaktionsgebühr erheben.
Soweit so richtig ?

Auch wenn die Frage spießig klingt, muss man die Gewinne bei der Einkommensteuer anmelden, wenn man viel tradet ? oO
Ebay ist ja auch eine ähnliche Grauzone in denen verdammt viele Leute ja eigentlich nur ein paar Dinge alle paar Stunden in EIGENTLICH ja nur ganz kleinem Rahmen verkaufen...

grüße Caps


----------



## biene maya (29. März 2012)

Wenn sich einer wegen der Steuer Gedanken machen muss ist das Blizzard. 
Du sicher nicht


----------



## Caps-lock (29. März 2012)

Wenn du Geld verdienst, wird sich das Finanzamt fragen wo es her kommt.
Es gibt genug Leute die Ärger bekommen haben, weil sie Gewinne von Ebay nicht angemeldet haben.

Grade in Computerspielen kanne es dann Ruckzuck passieren, dass man 5-10 Auktionen im AH hat, wenn ich an meine WoW Zeit denke.
Da waren es an guten Tagen auch mal 20-50.

Wenn da jetzt noch mit echtem Geld hantiert wird, interessiert mich die rechtliche Grundlage schon .
Bei Google habe ich bisher auch nix klares gefunden.


----------



## biene maya (30. März 2012)

Wart doch erst mal ab ob sich damit überhaupt Geld verdienen lässt,denn wegen ein paar Euro wird sich das Finanzamt sicher nicht bei dir melden.


----------



## sympathisant (30. März 2012)

aus dem bauch heraus:

du musst das ganze gewerbsmässig betreiben. ob du dabei viel oder wenig geld verdienst düfte egal sein.

es gibt genug firmen, die ganz wenig verdienen und trotzdem als gewerbetreibende beim finanzamt löhnen.

ob das ganze gewerbsmässig ist entscheidet letztendlich das finanzamt. sicherlich gibt es richtlinien und urteile an denen man sich orientieren kann.

wegen 7,30 gewinn wird nix passieren. aber es wird sicher freaks geben die damit täglich ordentlich geld machen. und dann wirds das FA interessieren, wenn sie drauf aufmerksam werden.


----------



## Theopa (30. März 2012)

Also wenn du wirklich einen für das Finanzamt relevanten Gewinn machen willst, musst du wohl 24/7 farmen und alles ins Echtgeld-Ah stellen. "Normale" Endgame Items werden vielleicht ein paar Cent, bessere weit unter einem Euro und nur die absolut genialen und unglaublich guten Items werden die Grenze von 2-3 Euro überschreiten.

Wenn du es damit schaffst, mehr als vielleicht 10-20€ pro Monat zu machen dann hast du wahnsinnig viel Zeit UND Glück.

Natürlich könnte man auch das AH leer kaufen um es dann (nach einer Sperrfrist, man kann die Items danach eine Weile nicht mehr ins Ah stellen!) alle auf einmal zu hohen Preisen zu verkaufen. Aber auch das sollte sinnfrei sein. Es wird so unglaublich viele Spieler geben, die in dem Ah eine Möglichkeit Geld zu machen sehen, dass die Preise zumindest in den ersten Monaten absolut lächerlich sein werden.


----------



## StefanSchulze (9. April 2012)

moin
also erstmal zum verdienst
arbeitsloser mus ALLE einkünfte angeben
arbeiter kann 400 euro dazu verdienen darüber meldepflicht
berufszocker muß alles angeben
so nun zu dem was mann verdienen kann wenns ansatzweise wie D2 wird sind locker mal items für 100+ euro weg
mfg
stefan


----------



## Theopa (11. April 2012)

StefanSchulze schrieb:


> so nun zu dem was mann verdienen kann wenns ansatzweise wie D2 wird sind locker mal items für 100+ euro weg



Das kann in gaaanz wenigen Einzelfällen mal vorkommen, halte ich aber für nahezu unmöglich. In D3 kann schließlich jeder, und das ganz offiziell, zum Echtgeld-Händler werden. Bei D2 war und ist das immer ein Risiko auf das sich nur wenige Käufer und Verkäufer einlassen. Wenn es ein paar D3 Nonplusultra-Items gibt, werden diese wohl von viel mehr Leuten ins AH gestellt. Denn mal ehrlich: Wenn ich für EIN Item sagen wir mal 10 Euro bekommen würde, käme das eher ins AH als an meinen Char.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. April 2012)

> Also wenn du wirklich einen für das Finanzamt relevanten Gewinn machen willst, musst du wohl 24/7 farmen und alles ins Echtgeld-Ah stellen. "Normale" Endgame Items werden vielleicht ein paar Cent, bessere weit unter einem Euro und nur die absolut genialen und unglaublich guten Items werden die Grenze von 2-3 Euro überschreiten.



Wenn ich mal vergleiche für was in D2 Items verkauft wurden, und da sich die Shops gehalten haben hats wohl funktioniert, kann man mit viel gesammel auch sicher mal 10 Euro am Abend verdienen.
Mir ist klar, dass sich 10 Euro für 5 Stunden zocken finanziell nicht lohnt , aber wenn man den Beifang verkauft, lässt sich da sicher der ein oder andere Euro mit machen.


----------



## Theopa (12. April 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal vergleiche für was in D2 Items verkauft wurden, und da sich die Shops gehalten haben hats wohl funktioniert, kann man mit viel gesammel auch sicher mal 10 Euro am Abend verdienen.
> Mir ist klar, dass sich 10 Euro für 5 Stunden zocken finanziell nicht lohnt , aber wenn man den Beifang verkauft, lässt sich da sicher der ein oder andere Euro mit machen.



Da kann ich zum großen Teil auf meine Antwort weiter oben verweisen.
Wenn 100 Shops mit jeweils einer ordentlichen Menge an Farmen unterwegs sind, kommt man vllt. auf ein paar zehntausend Farmer in D2. 
Bei D3 ist aber JEDER ein potenzieller Farmer, und fast jeder hat nichts gegen ein bisschen Geld einzuwenden. Und wenn dann plötzlich alle D3-Spieler im Euroraum anfangen Items ins Ah zu stellen, wird die bestehende Nachfrage schnell befriedigt und der Konkurrenzkampf drückt die Preise in den Keller.

Ich lasse mich gerne belehren wenn es anders sein sollte, aber ich würde mal behaupten, dass ein durchschnittlicher Spieler kaum mehr als einen Euro pro Tag machen könnte. 
Wer dagegen wirklich 5 Stunden im High-End Content farmt, und das am besten kurze Zeit nach Release, der wird tatsächlich noch etwas mehr Geld machen können. Das ist aber zeitlich stark begrenzt und lohnt sich einfach nicht.


----------

